# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Детский уголок. В каких заведениях Калуги он есть?

## Домик в деревне

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, информацией. 
Название заведения. Адрес. Чем именно оборудован.

Я мало, где была. Но вот в Сбербанке на ул.Луначарского, что напротив библиотеки им.Белинского, есть детский уголок, там столик, стульчик, бумага и карандаши. Сыну было интересно и на некоторое время это его заняло.

----------


## kazangi

в эко-магазине))) Кирова,59. столик, игрушки, коврик, доска для рисования мелом. Но и бегать по всему магазину не запрещается совершенно. 
в "Сан и Март" там где мини-офис Сбербанка столик для рисования, лось-качалка.
В "Детском Мире" в 21 веке столик для рисования
В "100 одежках" на Московской столик для рисования
"Метро" комнатка на входе - домик, телевизор с мультиками, столы, бумага, карандаши.
В "Линии" на втором этаже в отделе детской одежды столик для рисования и несколько игрушек.

----------


## котенок

пл Победы, Гостиные ряды детские магазин одежды  "Смоленский трикотаж" столик с игрушками

----------


## yakudza

Отделения Сбербанка на пл. Старый Торг и на ул. Георгиевской (ну и, как Олеся сказала, на Луначарского)

----------


## MARY

Даже если добавить к этому игрушечный домик в магазине "Славянский трикотаж" (который раньше располагался на Театральной, вход со двора, а теперь переехал на Дзержинку),можно резюмировать:до обидного, до возмутительного МАЛО! Не воспринимают предприниматели мам как потенциальную целевую аудиторию!
Была, кстати, удивлена увидеть небольшой рисовальный столик в магазине пряжи (Ажур, кажется) на М.Жукова, недалеко от пл.Победы. 
Предлагаю Веснушке снять об этом сюжет в рубрику!

----------


## kazangi

Славянский трикотаж, к сожалению, закрылся насовсем((( А по поводу сюжета - поддерживаю предложение, часто продавцы в магазинах говорят "следите за ребенком", а занять его нечем.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Плюс сто мильонов! Молодые мамы - это вообще аудитория практически всех магазинов, если основная масса покупателей толпами валит в выходные и вечером, то мамы с детьми могли бы ходить и совершать покупки в будни днем. Это же выгодно предпринимателям. Хорошо бы показать, где есть хорошие уголки, как это удобно, а также где их нет, чтоб задумались.

----------


## MARY

Да, мы пытались это сделать лет шесть назад, но обязательно нужна новая волна!!!!

----------


## kazangi

еще вспомнила. в магазине сумок при фабрике Калита стоит коробка с игрушками, игрушек много.

----------


## yakudza

Сюжет снять, конечно, хорошо, для формирования общественного мнения. Но детских уголков от этого больше не станет, чесслово! Предпринимателям надо калькуляцию предоставить, где будет очевидная выгода от этого посчитана, иначе деньги на это тратить они не будут (денег, конечно, три копейки, а вот места и так не хватает). Они могут прислушаться только к рекомендациям торгово-промышленной палаты например, и то мало вероятно. Коркуренция у нас развита слабо и за аудиторию пока мало кто борется. Слава богу хамить перестают, и то хорошо)) 
А развития детской инфраструктуры все-таки хочется...

----------


## yakudza

Очень порадовало новое здание Сбербанка на Кирова. Вообще приятненько, и ребенка есть чем занять: качалка-лошадка, столик для рисования, игрушки, диванчик уголком)))
Жила бы в Калуге, только в это отделение ходила бы))

----------

